# Lagspikes vom Router?



## Trebble56 (19. Juli 2015)

Moin,

Ich habe einen Cisco EPC3925 Router und leider immer wieder 4 oder 5 Sekunden Lagspikes. Vorallem in Spielen ist das ein massives Problem für mich (Planetside 2 und The Crew). Ich habe über WTC eine 20.000DSL, die eigendlich auch super funktioniert (für Youtube usw.). Aber wenn ich Spiele habe ich immer wieder eine schlechte Verbindung oder Lag. Die Downloads stoppen auch immermal für ein paar Sekunden.

Weiß jemand wie ich rausbekomme was mein Problem ist? Oder sogar wie ich es beheben kann? 

Gruß Trebble


----------

